# PSE 2006 very soon!



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

A preview of the 2006 PSE Mojo in case you didn't see it in the General section!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Did any of you guys notice the bushing in the riser which the limb bolt threads into ?
Bowman, Merlin, Barnsdale, and Martin have one in their bows.
This, as far as I know, would be the first Mathews style long risered parallel limb bow that has that feature. :thumbs_up 
Much better idea than threading the limb bolt directly into the riser like Mathews, and all other clones do.
Also, I have long stated PSE needs a stainless stabilizer bushing for their bows.
I'm not positive but it sure looks like a stainless bushing behind the stabilizer in the pic. 
If so, another thumbs up. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Apex meets Bishop. Very NICE!!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

grouse said:


> Apex meets Bishop. Very NICE!!!


LOL, my thoughts too.

Nice job PSE !!! other than the cut outs , they kind of make me kringe.


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry Sag, but you're wrong. The Bowtech Constitution has the steel bushings that the limb bolts thread into. I think most 2005 Bowtechs do, but I'm not positive on that.

It looks like there's a stabilizer bushing in the front to me. But how about one in the back? Can't see one there in the pic, but I hope it's there.

Rod


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

I just can not wait till Oct.15 for the whole line-up!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Rod,

Are the bushings located behind the limb pockets out of sight where you can't see them in a pic ?
I went to the Bowtech website and can't tell from the pics of their bows.
There is a Bowtech dealer here in Louisville but he sells mainly Mathews and has no Bowtechs in stock.
At least, last time I checked he didn't.
He will order one for you but has none to be seen.
If Bowtech has the bushings, my hat's off to them.
Thanks, for letting me know.


Sag.


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's a shot for you Sag.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Any Idea on the speed?specs?.....I been waiting too see this thing up close....I heard Nathan had one at asa classic....


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Rod,

Thanks for the pic.
The bushing is camo covered which makes it nearly invisible in some pics.
Most other companies use a black bushing or matte chrome finished one that's easier to see.
Looks like Bowtech gets the credit for being the first parallel limb bow with the bushings that the limb bolts attach to.  
Does any other parallel limb Mathews style bow have them ?


Sag.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't see the MOJO as having a parallel limb angle  Looks more like the bows of the late 90's to me.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

I hated 1997


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Oct. 19 sight just had some flash animation telling that catalogs are at dealers.


----------



## Mr.Optics (Jan 15, 2005)

My first impression when I seen this bow was (ALPINE IMPACT EXTREME). Of course its not, but thats what I thought when I first seen the pic.


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*I like the looks*

I shot the PSE bows many years ago and have since moved on to other brands. But this bow is one that I will have to give a try.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Hopefully there is more to the revolution than what we have seen so far. There are two threads in the general section that cover this.

I started one.

Hope they have a few aces in the hole. So far The Mojo is the only trully new bow.


Marc


----------



## wb323 (Aug 15, 2005)

Today's the 19th...why isn't there any 2006 bows posted on their website?


----------



## UKArcher (Feb 2, 2003)

There on there now but nothing much to look at, and why do they put pictures of bows with all that quiver stuff on them you can't see the bow for all that stuff in the way.
Those limb pockets look a little odd too, cant see those being any good .
Just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

The shark still looks like their best bow in the lineup.


----------



## jellybownut (Oct 19, 2005)

*Way to go PSE*

I guess Uncle Pete found his 1990 something Golden Eagle catalog. No limb pockets? Is there anything this company won't copy?

Give it a rest PSE. When will you come up with something new and creative again. Is the Mach 6 really the last truly inovative idea that Pete had? Stop following the latest trend and start making them like you did in the '80s. 

Maybe then I'll put down my Bowtech and start shooting PSE again.

signed,

PSE shooter in Bowtech clothing.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Pse*

Got the new catalog yesterday and read it from front to back. Although I never really see anything all that new they sure do have a lot if different offerings. From a teaching standpoint I like the multiple Draw Length options of their cams and as someone with a 32" draw length it is nice to know not everyone assumes you should be a 27-30 incher.

IMHO the compound bow is a very mature design and the majority of the innovations (those beyond cosmetic) that truly revolutionize the functionality and accuracy of the machine have already been discovered. I expect the next changes will likely be something that was experimented with earlier but now may be revisited because of some other innovation that may host or better integrate earlier concepts. If we were to generate a separate digital unlimited design archery class you would likely see some amazing ideas evolve. For example, an imbedded rechargable gyro stabilizer that would eliminate 100 percent of torque and make the bow rock solid in your hand. Of course it may get to the point where you take so much away from the shooter that it might not be fun anymore. Sort of the thing we have now between the elite bare,long bow, instinctive shooters and the unlimited compound class.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

*Aaahhhhhhhh!!!!!*

:thumbs_do


jellybownut said:


> I guess Uncle Pete found his 1990 something Golden Eagle catalog. No limb pockets?  Is there anything this company won't copy?
> 
> Give it a rest PSE. When will you come up with something new and creative again. Is the Mach 6 really the last truly inovative idea that Pete had? Stop following the latest trend and start making them like you did in the '80s.
> 
> ...



Why do we have to deal with people like this!!! Not bad for your first official AT post jelly-donut.... You've simply out-done yer self!! 

Let's all welcome another fine contributing member... :thumbs_up 
And another value added post....

Cheers
Tim


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*it's up*

Sweet bows


----------



## jellybownut (Oct 19, 2005)

*bow bashing*

Let me set the record straight. I'm sorry if I offended any of you AT regulars.  However I do beleive that there is way to much copying going on year after year in the Archery manufacturing world. O.K. so a handfull of you guys think that this new "MOJO" is cool, that's fine, but lets call a spade a spade. Say what you want about PSE's products, but call it anything but inovative, cutting edge, new or "cool". It's a concept that has been done before. 

In my last post I only mentioned Golden eagle. I forgot that Kodiak has been using that same limb pocket design since 2002. (A bow company that PSE sued 2 years ago for patent infringements!!!!) So now I ask, should Kodiak sue PSE for copying their (Golden Eagle) limb pockets? :thumbs_do 

A small handfull of companies out there have found new and inovative ways to make archery products better, and certainly PSE has had a hand in that. (between 1950 and 1980) but now we all should look at what they have been doing for the last 2 1/2 decades and say, hey, what's new in your catalog this year? Not much from what I see again this year! What is Pete Sheply paying his engineers to do? Looks like research and copy to me.  

So say what you want about my posts. I just call it like I see it. Produce some truly cool stuff and I'll give you props. (PSE, Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, etc. ) I'm not biased. However, produce more of the same old s _ _ _, and I'll call you on it. Pete Sheply must to be comfortable with it, or he wouldn't let it happen. I for one, sleep well at night.  

Peace.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

The instant I saw the pics I thought............Kodiak. it is the same thing, look at a Kodiak and you will see. 

I bet ya that Kodiak, being a small company, doesn't have a patent on the pockets, I will also bet ya that pse now does.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

I guess Rigid archery should sue them all


----------



## jellybownut (Oct 19, 2005)

*Rigid Archery*

Way to go Joe C. That is exsactly my point. If everyone would just pay for patent rights, and get licensed by the company they want to copy, instead of stealing ideas, no one would have to sue anyone. However if Rigid did not keep up on the patent fees, and their patent ran out, then it's up for grabs. 

Anyone see Rockets new expandable broadhead last year? Can you say "Punch Cutter"? However, I must say that the company is no longer in business and the patent ran out long ago. But this is exsactly what I am talking about. Why don't Archery manufacturers like PSE (who have the money) pay for the ideas or trade for the ideas they want to use. Instead they sue a company for using an idea they had 15 years ago (pivoting limb pockets, machined riser) and then they copy an idea from the very company they just sued. (Kodiak) 

Anyway enough about this crap. I'll get off my soap box. I promiss, no more PSE bashing.  My blood pressure can't take it. I'll be more friendly. Good luck to PSE and anyone who continues to support their organization. I for one am done with them forever. Even if they came out with the next 400fps bow that can shoot a 300 round in Vages. Although I have heard rumor that in 2007 they will have a truly fast bow.  One that will shoot 340fps.!!!! Now that's cool. :thumbs_up Wait didn't Mathews and Bowtech allready do that? :thumbs_do 

O.K. now I'm done.


----------

